# Idol question



## jollyjoe76 (Sep 27, 2007)

just wondering if it is legal to put sram or shimano parts on an Idol or any De Rosa for that matter?? I have only seen pictures of Idols with campy.


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

Colnago , pinarello , pegoretti , etc etc etc . There are tons of them with non campy groups . I'll admit they all look better with campy . But if you ride shimano or sram , don't let it deter you from buying a nice italian frame.... But I'll say this , I built a pegoretti with campy , and it made me switch my pinarello to campy from shimano.. And i'm glad an italian frame forced my introduction to campy .


----------

